# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Клише и штампы в американском кино

## Lampada

http://videoeditor2005.narod.ru/humor/s ... tamps.html   
"1. Полицейские, проводя любого рода расследования, обязательно хотя бы раз зайдут в стрип-клуб. 
2. Иностранцы, даже оставшись одни, все равно предпочитают говорить по-английски. 
3. Спасаясь от погони, всегда можно спрятаться в толпе проходящего мимо парада. Какой-нибудь парад обязательно будет. 
4. На каждой кровати лежит L-образное одеяло, закрывающее женщину до подбородка а мужчину только до пояса 
5. Шеф полиции постоянно отстраняет лучшего детектива от работы или дает ему 48 часов чтобы закончить дело. 
6. Посадить самолет может каждый. 
7. Система вентиляции любого небоскреба - самое лучшее место чтобы спрятаться, никому и в голову не придет искать вас там, зато по ней можно беспрепятственно попасть в любую часть здания. 
8. Эйфелева башня в Париже видна из КАЖДОГО окна. 
9. Любая бомба с часовым механизмом оснащена индикатором с большими красными цифрами, чтобы все могли увидеть, сколько осталось времени до взрыва. 
10. Есть хороший шанс выжить даже в самом страшном сражении, самое главное- никому не показывать перед битвой фото своей
любимой, осташейся дома. 
11. Если вы хотите выдать себя за офицера вермахта то совсем необязательно говорить по немецки. Хватит и немецкого акцента. 
12. Расплачиваясь с таксистом, герои фильмов никогда не заглядывают в кошелек а достают купюру наугад, и это всегда оказывается нужная сумма. 
13. В кухнях не бывает освещения. Если герою нужен ночью свет на кухне, он просто открывает дверь холодильника. 
14. Оставшись на ночь в мрачном и загадочном доме и услышав странный шум, героиня идет узнать в чем дело, одев самое соблазнительное нижнее белье. 
15. Столкнувшиеся машины всегда взрываются и горят.  
16. У средневековых крестьян превосходные зубы. 
17. Если вы едете даже по очень ровной и прямой трассе, все равно нужно яростно поворачивать руль в разные стороны. 
18. Всегда есть возможность припарковать машину прямо перед зданием, куда вам нужно попасть. 
19. Не страшно если вы подверглись нападению сил противника, во много раз превосходящих вас численностью. Все равно они будут нападать на вас по одному, а остальные будут терпеливо ждать своей очереди окружив вас и совершая угрожающие телодвижения. 
20. Любой замОк можно легко открыть кредитной карточкой или скрепкой. Исключение: замок в горящем доме где остался запертым маленький ребенок. 
21. Губная помада никогда не стирается, даже если героиня ныряет с аквалангом. "

----------


## Оля

А еще - если герой и героиня в американском фильме начинают целоваться, то у них лица всегда перепачканы кровью только что убитых героем врагов. Но их обоих это нисколько не смущает. Они только спросят друг друга перед поцелуем: "Are you okay?"

----------


## Leof

A ещё - если героиня только что выстрелила в ужасное чудовище или маньяка, её ну позарез надо подойти к его обездвиженному телу, проверить, убит ли. А тот, ясное дело. из последних сил её каак схватит! 
А ещё - перед тем, как убить супергероя, суперзлодей расскаывает ему во всех подробностях как и почему, как обезвредить бомбу и где он спрятал девушку. 
А ещё - вместо того, чтобы просто пристрелить кого-то нужно завязать с ним беседу на тему психоанализа для того, чтобы он пользовался этим и выбил бы у вас пистолет. 
А ещё - знайте, что вы всё равно не умрёте, пока не скажете фразу до конца. С одним исключением, в ваших словах ни в коем случае не должна присутствовать разгадка тайны или имя убийцы - тут уж наверняка помрёте!

----------


## delog

My personal observations: 
1. From the weapon of any calibre it is possible to be covered by a wooden table.
2. Even 20 men with machine gun cannot hit the escaping main hero.
3. In outer space it is possible to jump from one ship to another only in T-shirt from Versachi.
4. Somebody will necessarily tell "and now we must disjoin" in a situation when better to keep together.
5. The main hero always makes only a right decisions.
6. Chak Norris makes any decision, and then makes its right.
7. Doesn't matter what a role was played by Bruce Willis, his face remains constant.
8. To neutralize a bomb, it is necessary to take a nipper above one wire, and then, with fast movement of a hand, cuts another.
9. All Mexicans are mafiosi.
10. All Russians speaks with accent on the native language.
11. Heroes never feel a need for resources - them always have enough money, meals, bullets...

----------


## Leof

> My personal observations:  
> 2. Even 20 men with machine gun cannot hit the escaping main hero.
> 8. To neutralize a bomb, it is necessary to take a nipper above one wire, and then, with fast movement of a hand, cuts another.

 you hit the point here. These are my favorite as well! 
Adn one more about Russians. Russians have the most stupiв and far from life names in the American Movies.
If you see any sign written in Russian it is written wrong like RЩNK

----------


## Leof

По улицам Американских городов ездят чёрные микроавтобусы GMC с двуличными фбровцами. Все знают, что фбр - враги американского общества, чем выше по рангу фбровец, тем он дороже продался. Инопланетяни были - их скрывают власти. Это доказано. Если вам случайно удалось это узнать, вас схватят прямо на улице и на ходу затащат в такой вот чёрный GMC или Шевроле.

----------


## Lampada

_"ТАКОЕ бывает только в американских фильмах... 
1. Шестизарядный револьвер стреляет 10 раз.
2. Гигантского аллигатора можно мгновенно убить одним выстрелом из пистолета.
3. Машина взрывается от того, что наскочила лобовым стеклом на торчащий штырь.
4. Русские говорят на беглом английском, а на вооружении у них М-16.
5. Полиция прибывает к месту преступления аккурат в тот момент, когда главный герой всех отмудохал.
6. Сверхсложный кодовый замок на стальных дверях, блокирующих проход, скажем, к красной кнопке ядерной базы, открывается выстрелом из дробовика.
7. Человек, упав с высоты ок. 100 метров, какое-то время остается живым.
8. После нескольких ранений во все части тела, главный герой сначала похромает, потом вновь начинает вполне резво бегать, метко стрелять и раскидывать плохих парней во все стороны.
9. Граната, после выдергивания кольца, терпеливо ждет секунд 20, пока главный герой не закончит читать нотацию злодею и не кинет ее ему в штаны.
10. Кроме того, та же граната может взорвать целый особняк.
11. Фотографию, размером эдак 32х32 пикселей можно увеличить до 1024х1024, причем при этом можно будет различить цифры на сотовом телефоне сфотографированной личности.
13. Нельзя провернуть полицейскую операцию, не разнеся при этом полгорода.
14. Все друзья вдруг оказываются предателями, а самые опасные враги - друзьями.
15. При стрельбе из пистолета у него почему-то не дергается затвор и не вылетают гильзы.
16. Русские - самые опасные в мире мафиози, способные обнаружить вас на другом континенте, даже если вы слишком громко чихнете.
17. Если главный герой умеет драться, то он упорно не будет пользоваться никаким оружием, хотя с поверженного противника его высыпаются тонны."_  *Анна Глазунова* 
Школьный дозор 2  http://www.proza.ru/2007/03/01-185

----------


## alexB

> "ТАКОЕ бывает только в американских фильмах... 
> 5. Полиция прибывает к месту преступления аккурат в тот момент, когда главный герой всех _отмудохал_.

 Это мне больше всего понравилось. Необузданный крик души на фоне сдержанного вполне повествования.

----------


## BappaBa

Видели русских в новом фильме Гая Ричи "Rocknrolla"? =)

----------


## net surfer

> Видели русских в новом фильме Гая Ричи "Rocknrolla"? =)

 Такие же неубиваемые как Б*о*рис-бритва в Snatch :) 
PS: гоблин хорошо перевёл кстати.

----------


## Полуношник

[режим зануды]   

> [i]"ТАКОЕ бывает только в американских фильмах... 
> 4. Русские говорят на беглом английском, *а на вооружении у них М-16*.

 Это в каком же фильме?  

> 6. Сверхсложный кодовый замок на стальных дверях, блокирующих проход, скажем, к красной кнопке ядерной базы, открывается выстрелом из дробовика.

 "Случай в квадрате 36-80"?  

> 9. Граната, после выдергивания кольца, терпеливо ждет секунд 20, пока главный герой не закончит читать нотацию злодею и не кинет ее ему в штаны.

 После выдёргивания кольца граната может не взрываться сколько угодно долго. В реальной жизни. Запал активирует не кольцо.
[/режим зануды]

----------


## Полуношник

> А ещё - знайте, что вы всё равно не умрёте, пока не скажете фразу до конца. С одним исключением, в ваших словах ни в коем случае не должна присутствовать разгадка тайны или имя убийцы - тут уж наверняка помрёте!

 Вывод: если вас подстрелили в голливудском боевике, говорите о чём угодно, но не пытайтесь назвать имя убийцы.

----------


## Syeager

All bad guys speak perfect English with slight Russian or German accent.  Even between each other.

----------


## Leof

Если полицейским удаётся-таки поймать преступника, тут же появляются люди в пальто и нагло заявляют - "ФБР, это наш клиент". 
Уходя от погони или догоняя преступника, обязательно включите в программу осмотра достопримечательностей города великолепные горки где-то там в Лос Анжелесе. На полном газу можно весело попрыгать, вышибая снопы искр из-под заднего капота. Это традиция, ухадящая своими корнями в древность. 
Помните также, что машина заведётся во всех нижеприведённых случаях:
упавшая с неба, изрешечённая пулями из крутящейся скорострельной штуки, сбитая инопланетным снарядом, раздолбанная в клочья ударами тягача, превращённая в кабриолет путём срезания крыши рамой грузовика, раздавленная, лишённая покрышек, с дырой в баке. Это лишь неполный список, однако есть важный момент! 
Внимание!
Ваша машина не заведётся никогда, если:
Если монстр в хоккейной маске уже смотрит в боковое стекло (равно, как если локомотив уже на переезде, где вы застряли).
Ну и последнее - если как следует не долбануть по рулю, бибикалке или торпеде с всего размаху башкой и крикнуть самое страшное ругательство.

----------


## Leof

А! Вспомнил ещё! 
Если вы записали на аудио кассету признания негодяя, которые смогли бы спасти жизнь вашему другу\подзащитному\нужное поддчеркнуть, и вдруг магнитофон зажёвывает плёнку, которая серпантином выплёвывается из проигрывателя, то, если вы герой классического американского фильма, вы обязаны подумать, что всё кончено, и единственная спасительная улика уничтожена. 
Хотя, казалось бы, чего тут такого - взял обычный карандаш и "лёгким движением руки" быстренько смотал плёнку обратно.

----------


## blacky

> _"ТАКОЕ бывает только в американских фильмах...
> 9. Граната, после выдергивания кольца, терпеливо ждет секунд 20, пока главный герой не закончит читать нотацию злодею и не кинет ее ему в штаны._

 Гранате и не положено взрываться через несколько секунд после выдергивания чеки. Пока предохранительный рычаг прижат, запал остается нетронутым.

----------


## blacky

> Хотя, казалось бы, чего тут такого - взял обычный карандаш и "лёгким движением руки" быстренько смотал плёнку обратно.

 Может быть американцы и не знают про связку к_арандаш+кассета_. =)

----------


## Leof

Абсолютное большинство сначала наставляет пушку (как правило револьвер), и только потом взводит курок, делая  как бы последнее предупреждение. Вот зачем сразу не взвести курок, чтобы не дёргаться и людей не нервировать? И тот, второй, ну что за медлительность, видит же - ещё пока курок взведут, да пока скажут "Я не шучу", да пока зажмурятся, да пока выстрелят - да сто раз уже давно бы сто раз уже! Тфу, наберут по объявлениям, честное слово!

----------


## Ramil

Вообще странно, всех злодеев губит желание поговорить перед решающим выстрелом. Если бы я был злодеем, я бы сначала стрелял - потом говорил. Наверное поэтому, про меня никто не захочет снимать кино )))

----------


## Leof

Желание поговорить перед решающим выстрелом губит всякого.

----------

